# The Commonwealth Games Glasgow 2014



## Ariel (Jul 23, 2014)

Today is the first day, lets all pretend we care!


----------



## Ariel (Jul 27, 2014)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-07-27/australia-knocks-england-off-top-of-games-medal-table/5626966


----------

